# VG30DETT dimensions



## NASTY_IMPULSE (Oct 6, 2006)

I was wondering what the dimensions of the VG30DETT are for a project car me and my father are working on...right now were down to 3 different engine choices and the VG30 seems to be the best choice, but it is quite larger than the other 2...depth of the engine compartment and length(front-back) aren't my biggest concern...its mostly the width(side-side) that i'm concerned about fitment with.


----------



## Blackbob (Jun 19, 2002)

NASTY_IMPULSE said:


> I was wondering what the dimensions of the VG30DETT are for a project car me and my father are working on...right now were down to 3 different engine choices and the VG30 seems to be the best choice, but it is quite larger than the other 2...depth of the engine compartment and length(front-back) aren't my biggest concern...its mostly the width(side-side) that i'm concerned about fitment with.


What are you trying to put this into ?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Well, he did post in the Z31 section......  Pretty sure he's not putting this in a Z32 or a Z33.


----------



## Blackbob (Jun 19, 2002)

Zen31ZR said:


> Well, he did post in the Z31 section......  Pretty sure he's not putting this in a Z32 or a Z33.



You can never be too sure.....


----------

